# EI Dosing differences?



## JenCliBee (18 Jan 2011)

Hi all, haven't been active for a fair while but finally able to get back to the hobby now the kids are a little older and less demanding   .


Right..... have a question which may be completely obvious and easily understood for most but i just cant seem to fathom why and how the differences make the difference no matter how much i read into it.

Ei dosing and making a TPN/+ liquid mix with dry ferts (James TPN+ recipe), what is the difference and why do people dose EI rather than make a TPN liquid mix and use that instead?

I understand that people EI dose straight from dry powders with spoons and i guess rather than making a liquid mix this would be quicker in the long run but how do the actual 2 methods differ?, or is it just more a personal choice? or infact a completely simple explanation lol.

Thanks for the help in advance and apologies for either this question been ask before or it been obviously understandable but me just not understanding   .


----------



## nry (18 Jan 2011)

Personal choice 

And I think, making your own full TPN+ equivalent means mixing other things in with the powders to stop the liquid going murky.  Might be wrong there mind


----------



## JenCliBee (18 Jan 2011)

nry said:
			
		

> Personal choice
> 
> And I think, making your own full TPN+ equivalent means mixing other things in with the powders to stop the liquid going murky.  Might be wrong there mind




Thanks for the reply mate, thought considering it was about EI dosing it would have had more of a response even in this sort period of time lol.

Anyways , yes i was thinking a more personal choice was the case and maybe users prefer the fact that micro and macro ferts are separate so upping one or the other is easier than if it was all mixed in one.

I'm also guessing by what ive read aswell that it is a sort of over dosing method so they know for sure there plants will not be lacking and a big water change 1-3 times a week corrects the possible high levels to start all over again.

Again thanks for your response mate, much appreciated


----------



## CeeJay (19 Jan 2011)

Hi JenCliBee

As nry says, I think it's down to personal choice.
Me, I do both   
I use full blown EI on my hi tech and mix up the James C's TPN+ equivalent and use that on a low tech planted and a low light CO2 moss tank.
As the ferts demand is much less in the low techs, it just makes my dosing easier.
You won't catch me measuring out 1/16th of a teaspoon of this and an 1/8th of a teaspoon of that   .
If my memory serves me right I get about 12 weeks out of 500ml of the stuff, for 2 tanks   , so I only have to mix it up about 4 times a year.
Keeps my life simple  


			
				JenCliBee said:
			
		

> I'm also guessing by what ive read aswell that it is a sort of over dosing method so they know for sure there plants will not be lacking


You got that right. It's shortages of things (except light), that cause most of everyone's problems whether it be ferts, flow or CO2. So if you dose EI levels of ferts, that's one box ticked, so now you only have 2 things to worry about and they're usually the hardest to get right.


----------



## JenCliBee (19 Jan 2011)

CeeJay said:
			
		

> Hi JenCliBee
> 
> As nry says, I think it's down to personal choice.
> Me, I do both
> ...




Thanks for the reply ceejay, between the both of your replies i have my answers so again thankyou


----------

